# Man Fired for Wearing Bush Sweatshirt at Obama Rally



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

(USC) -- Don't try wearing a Bush hat or sweatshirt at an Obama rally.

Duane Hammond says it's what got him fired. Hammond is a union stagehand who was part of the crew that built the platform for the Obama event on campus.

He came to work early this morning wearing clothing that says "George H. W. Bush". Hammond's son is in the Navy, currently serving on the aircraft carrier U.S.S. George H. W. Bush.

Man Fired for Wearing Bush Sweatshirt at Obama Rally ***UPDATED - The News Blog with Eric Spillman - KTLA.COM


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I wore a McCain-Palin shirt to the Strategic Air and Space Museum near Omaha once...never have I gotten more dirty looks from old women than I did when I wore that shirt that day.

It was pretty amusing.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

frank said:


> I wore a McCain-Palin shirt to the Strategic Air and Space Museum near Omaha once...never have I gotten more dirty looks from old women than I did when I wore that shirt that day.
> 
> It was pretty amusing.


Yeah, screw the old bitties.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I got a dirty look from the hippie driving the prius that had an odrama bumper sticker. I think it may have had something to do with the $250.00 gig though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

So basically, he should have worn a shirt that said "Obama rocks my socks"... he would have gotten a raise.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Bush should definitely be a terminable offense..pe:tounge_smileple hate bush, I hate bush, maybe a nice little landing strip or completely shaven that's my favorite ....._Ohhhhh you mean Bush...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WTF it was a shirt having to do with a USN Aircraft carrier. Not only that but last I knew the first amendment protects us and allows us to express our thoughts.

Oh yeah thats right under NObama only terrorists and left wing nuts can say what they want.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> That didn't go over well with his union supervisor. Hammond says he was told to take off the sweatshirt, or he would have to go home. He refused. They told him he was fired from the job.


Since when was it the job of a union to fire people? I guess it must be unions that back socialist candidates and adhere to their un-American principles. Be very aware of who your unions endorse and align themselves with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

CJIS said:


> WTF it was a shirt having to do with a USN Aircraft carrier. Not only that but last I knew the first amendment protects us and allows us to express our thoughts.
> 
> Oh yeah thats right under NObama only terrorists and left wing nuts can say what they want.


Hey, we're lucky that carrier hasn't "mysteriously disappeared" in the Bermuda Triangle, or been "retired" from active service.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

right.as.rain said:


> Hey, we're lucky that carrier hasn't "mysteriously disappeared" in the Bermuda Triangle, or been "retired" from active service.


So far, that sort of thing only happened with those tied to the Clinton Foolishstration, you know, the guy who lost THE CARD


----------

